# Nossy/Gorgo Update



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hey guys,

We got word from Monarch that Nosferatu is in Canada now and will be shipping to us shortly. We expect them to be in very soon, and of course all of your preorders will ship immediately.

Gorgo will be shipping from the Far East before the end of the month, and we expect it to be 1-2 months from that shipping date to the time we have it in our warehouse.

Also, they mentioned that they will be bringing back their Cyclops resin kit in the future, along with a glow in the dark version of their Ghost model. We do not have any more information for these just yet, but as soon as we do we'll keep you updated.

Keep your eye on our site for all the information, and please reserve your kits as soon as possible, stock will be very limited!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

MEGA1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We got word from Monarch that Nosferatu is in Canada now and will be shipping to us shortly.


I would expect the ship to be unmanned and full of rats.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Tim Casey said:


> I would expect the ship to be unmanned and full of rats.......:thumbsup:


This story has now been confirmed...

A.P. Wire - February 24, 2014 - Vancouver BC

- Dock authorities today reported the arrival of the *S.S. Demeter* at its port under strange circumstances. Initial reports indicate that the ship's crew was mysteriously missing and that a foul odor preceded the ship into port by several hours. Upon boarding, the vessel was found to be infested by large fat stinky rodents which were tested and found to be carrying a mutated strain of the black plague. Investigators also reported that a "strange greenish glow" was emanating from the ships hold. Authorities also reported that a crowd began to gather at the dock site. Sources have confirmed that at least 1,500 people identifying them selves as 'model building enthusiasts' ignored warnings from authorities to "stay back, there is nothing to see here". Despite repeated fruitless attempts to disperse the crowd eyewitnesses reported that the gathered crowd began chanting "Monarch Rules, Monarch Rules, Monarch is Rules!" [AP]

Were any of you at the port? If you were please post pictures...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We got word from Monarch that Nosferatu is in Canada now and will be shipping to us shortly. We expect them to be in very soon, and of course all of your preorders will ship immediately.
> 
> ...






Oh just great. So now the Cyclops is resin.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mega - try to hit the link above, get a 404 error.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Likewise for me on the error.
None-the-less, I bit the bullet and pre-ordered 2 Gorgos. 
I usually don't pre-order Monarch's until receiving official notice they're on
American (or at least Canadian) soil but I have a feeling these are going to move fast.

BTW Canada: congrats on the Hockey Gold (typing with gritted teeth) .


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

*link, maybe*

http://www.megahobby.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=149

I dont know why the other wouldn't go through, but this one works.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey guys, I may have preordered 2 by mistake - glitches in the system or something, the order pages went by twice so I just kept filling them out.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Oh just great. So now the Cyclops is resin.


Wasn't it already in resin???

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Cyclops has never been released by Monarch, so how it could be brought back is beyond me... a prototype was made up in resin, but it is my understanding that it was destined to be a Styrene kit, and, so far, I haven't heard anything to the contrary...but this is going a little OT about future kits...
What I do know for sure is that the Square box Glow Nosferatu is on Canadian soil and Gorgo is packed and sealed and being shipped from China this week. How long a trip on the High Seas ...I have no idea....but we'll soon find out:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

veedubb67 said:


> Wasn't it already in resin???
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan













As mcdougall says the prototype was in resin but the actual kit was supposed to be styrene.

I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking the whole point of Monarch is to produce Aurora style kits in plastic. That's why people are interested in them.

Otherwise they might as well be a garage kit manufacturer.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

veedubb67 said:


> Wasn't it already in resin???
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


I never was under the impression that it was going to be in resin. I was always under the impression that it was going to be in plastic. 

Is it intended to be resin for sure now?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

?????


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> ?????


Me thinks there is something amiss with the OP...???


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Monarch produces Styrene kits....
Please read post #10
Denis


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Damn - can't check out. It keeps saying "Discounts and coupons not valid", even though I didn't put any in....

I'll try again some other time....


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> As mcdougall says the prototype was in resin but the actual kit was supposed to be styrene.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not alone in thinking the whole point of Monarch is to produce Aurora style kits in plastic. That's why people are interested in them.
> 
> Otherwise they might as well be a garage kit manufacturer.


That's what I thought.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> Mega - try to hit the link above, get a 404 error.


Sorry! Here's the correct link: http://www.megahobby.com/nosferatuthevampireglow-in-the-darkre-issue18monarchmodel.aspx


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

John P said:


> Hey guys, I may have preordered 2 by mistake - glitches in the system or something, the order pages went by twice so I just kept filling them out.


If you need to cancel one of them, email or call us, we'll fix whatever happened


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Somehow I must have an invalid coupon code attached to my Megahobby account. I tried checking out with two different browsers, and both say "coupon code invalid".

Can my account be reset?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Tim Casey said:


> Somehow I must have an invalid coupon code attached to my Megahobby account. I tried checking out with two different browsers, and both say "coupon code invalid".
> 
> Can my account be reset?


Tim, that's a bit odd, I don't think we've had that issue before. Our office opens around 8:00 AM EST, give us a call and we'll help you troubleshoot that. Our toll free number is 888-642-0093.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MEGA1 said:


> If you need to cancel one of them, email or call us, we'll fix whatever happened


Whatever I did, only send me one of them please.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

MEGA1 said:


> Tim, that's a bit odd, I don't think we've had that issue before. Our office opens around 8:00 AM EST, give us a call and we'll help you troubleshoot that. Our toll free number is 888-642-0093.


Didn't have time during the day to call (I teach high school), so I ordered one using a different email address. Can't wait!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Tim Casey said:


> Didn't have time during the day to call (I teach high school), so I ordered one using a different email address. Can't wait!


I see it, thanks!


----------

